# Hello.



## The_Asa (Jun 20, 2008)

Well...I really wasn't sure if I should post again...but I figure since this is the 'new' site, and its been a year, I might as well. With that out of the way: Hi

Some of you might want to know why I was gone. I got kinda busy at some more of my schoolwork, things were happening with the computer, I was too lazy to change sites. bla bla bla

I haven't forgotten you guys if it helps. OGIGA, Sparky, yen_saw, Rick, Ian, Robo_mantis, Andrew, Hibiscusmile, I don't know how many of you guys are still on, but I remember ya.

I'm not gonna be posting as much as I used to (to moderater's relief) but I'm gonna make my presence known.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Well...I really wasn't sure if I should post again...but I figure since this is the 'new' site, and its been a year, I might as well. With that out of the way: HiSome of you might want to know why I was gone. I got kinda busy at some more of my schoolwork, things were happening with the computer, I was too lazy to change sites. bla bla bla
> 
> I haven't forgotten you guys if it helps. OGIGA, Sparky, yen_saw, Rick, Ian, Robo_mantis, Andrew, Hibiscusmile, I don't know how many of you guys are still on, but I remember ya.
> 
> I'm not gonna be posting as much as I used to (to moderater's relief) but I'm gonna make my presence known.


Hi Asa, good to see you here man! A few have left, Yen and buddishsoilder and can't think of who else, Hypo said he was on his way, but couldn't bear to leave us, and Isis is back but some of the others are not on here to much, maybe they are having a siesta!


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 20, 2008)

That's too bad. I'm surprised yen left...

We better wake up the other guys.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2008)

Yept, if I have to be up , so do they :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2008)

Why a new username?


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 20, 2008)

I was actually having trouble logging in as my original name. Some password confusion or something. It was easier just making a new one.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, you're back!!!


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not dead yet.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 21, 2008)

dead peoples do not type!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 21, 2008)

sup, lol ehm hello greetings from the unluckiest one on this whole forum....(long long story...)

so welocome(again) from the netherlands...


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2008)

Twenty posts in around 30 hours. What happened to not posting as much as before? lol


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 21, 2008)

Please, Rick, that's less than a post an hour. I'm restraining myself here! I don't think I'll ever get back to my old record of 47 posts a day. Now I'll be less of a hyperactive rabid mantis fan and just a regular hyperactive rabid mantis fan.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2008)

Whoa, haha man... this guy. I missed ya. Nice to see you again, sadly I have to leave the hobby starting today.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 27, 2008)

why? :huh:


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, never mind.


----------

